# I think women care more about status then looks



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

Proof;

1) in high school and college, the most popular guy or the star of the football team will often do better than the best looking guy, it’s just that oftentimes the best looking guy and the most popular are the sane 

2) in college, the athletes do BETTER than the chads 

3) Stacie’s always date down in looks irl, and go for HTNs with money and status over chads. Most of the Chad chasers are actually Beckie’s 

4) most women will take an average looking celebrity like Pete Davidson over the richest or best looking guy they know 

5) it’s not about money either. Women will take a local SoundCloud rapper making 0 dollars over chad as well if he’s very popular in their city 


Conclusion 

Women seem to value status over looks. It’s just that looks (being a sex appeal maxxed HTN or better) is much more common than status 

Beckies chase chad because they feel as though it will make them high status with their friends and if Chad chooses them it’ll make them more popular. It’s not to say that women don’t care about looks at all. They just care about status more. Beckied know they can’t get a high status normie cuz he gets with Stacy lite and Stacy. So she gets the next best thing: Chad

Many women openly admit that they don’t chase chad because of so much raw lust (tho I’m not denying it exists). They chase chad because if she gets chad it proves she’s better than their friends and they’ll all be jealous 

Women do half of what they do for this purpose. Half of the makeup, fashion, clothes, and instagram stuff they do isn’t to impress men. It’s to mog other foids 

A normie with lots of status but no money is basically an 8/10 in SMV

Thoughts?

@Blackgymmax @fogdart @tyronelite @Xangsane @Octillionaire3 @looksmaxxer234 @Biggdink


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Proof;
> 
> 1) in high school and college, the most popular guy or the star of the football team will often do better than the best looking guy, it’s just that oftentimes the best looking guy and the most popular are the sane
> 
> ...


Well said. And many chads and chadlites are often with beckies (if they're not famous)


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jun 15, 2022)

LMS


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> LMS


Honestly, I’d change it to SLC in that order 

(Status looks charisma)


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 15, 2022)

status matters if ur mtn. jfl at thinking htn with height halo needs status, he just shouldnt be ostracized


----------



## Deleted member 19905 (Jun 15, 2022)

i have 50 insta follower


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nah. But status is the biggest halo there is.


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jun 15, 2022)

This is true but remember being good looking is like instant status.

When you walk into a room full of new people if you are goodlooking foids will automatically project positive personality traits onto you and assume you are already high status due to your looks.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> status matters if ur mtn. jfl at thinking htn with height halo needs status, he just shouldnt be ostracized


A MTN with status >= Chad in terms of appeal to women dedsrs


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> This is true but remember being good looking is like instant status.
> 
> When you walk into a room full of new people if you are goodlooking foids will automatically project positive personality traits onto you and assume you are already high status due to your looks.


Agree


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> A MTN with status >= Chad in terms of appeal to women dedsrs


lol


----------



## alriodai (Jun 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nah. But status is the biggest halo there is.


Holy shit bro
My girlfriend is a legit stacylite like legit
She is super rich, SUPER rich, even got a private yacht and private beaches
She got status too 
Yet I fucking date her and she is way above my looks
Pls explain this. Just EXPLAIn bcus I know I am a deformed 3/10 facially
Literally the be NT with girls and know how to talk to them is legit
My ex was also super pretty but not rich or shit like that


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 15, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Holy shit bro
> My girlfriend is a legit stacylite like legit
> She is super rich, SUPER rich, even got a private yacht and private beaches
> She got status too
> ...


You must be tiktokmaxxed


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Literally the be NT with girls and know how to talk to them is legit


indeed. nt, charisma and confidence is everything.


----------



## alriodai (Jun 15, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> You must be tiktokmaxxed


No bro
I look like a worse version of you IRL 
I have good hair and height
Imagine you less better looking facially with good hair
I am not tiktokmaxxed at all
Thats why i dont believe u look like that guy u pretend to be bro
Because if i as a guy that look worse than u pull super bad bitches and u dont theres sum wrong


----------



## alriodai (Jun 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> indeed. nt, charisma and confidence is everything.


No but legit i am starting to believe this
I was trolling saying nt and shit matters but now I really am starting to believe that
Literally just have a gold personality and be urself and NT


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 15, 2022)

alriodai said:


> No bro
> I look like a worse version of you IRL
> I have good hair and height
> Imagine you less better looking facially with good hair
> ...


I'm non NT.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> A MTN with status >= Chad in terms of appeal to women dedsrs


a mtn white guy with status. You think girls are drooling over famous gooks and curries.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

alriodai said:


> No but legit i am starting to believe this
> I was trolling saying nt and shit matters but now I really am starting to believe that
> Literally just have a gold personality and be urself and NT


Love to see it


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> a mtn white guy with status. You think girls are drooling over famous gooks and curries.


I think they are for blacks Latinos and Arabs, maybe not Asians and curries I’ll concede that 

I’ve never heard a girl lust after Nav


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> I think they are for blacks Latinos and Arabs, maybe not Asians and curries I’ll concede that
> 
> I’ve never heard a girl lust after Nav


Yea so looks still play a role. So status is just a halo.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jun 15, 2022)

You need to reach a certain looks level and from then status is what matters. DePoot, while nearly visually flawless, only has like 7k insta followers. Athletes / artists don't look nearly as flawelss as him, yet they have tens of millions of followers. What do they have in common? They have reached the looks threshold for women to find them hot


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> I think they are for blacks Latinos and Arabs, maybe not Asians and curries I’ll concede that
> 
> I’ve never heard a girl lust after Nav


JBs and early 20s girls cream over recessed kpop stars so there's that. Curries have no media halo tbh


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jun 15, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Holy shit bro
> My girlfriend is a legit stacylite like legit
> She is super rich, SUPER rich, even got a private yacht and private beaches
> She got status too
> ...


Proof or larp tbh


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yea so looks still play a role. So status is just a halo.


I think it’s more like this. There’s a looks minimum no matter how much status you have. Chadpreet or Changpreet would still get lust, even HTN curry and rice. Last season of big brother the most listed after guy was a HTN/Changlte rice 

Obviously status halo doesn’t apply to Danny Devito, but any LTN can get it


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jun 15, 2022)

Very high status is much rarer than chads are ofcourse many women will choose to be pumped and dumped by guys like Drake over gigachad, because his status almost makes him a demigod. Outside of highschool and uni, you need much higher status to be a slayer like top 0.0001% as long as you are LTN+ and 5'6+


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

earthwindandfire said:


> Very high status is much rarer than chads are ofcourse many women will choose to be pumped and dumped by guys like Drake over gigachad, because his status almost makes him a demigod. Outside of highschool and uni, you need much higher status to be a slayer like top 0.0001% as long as you are LTN+ and 5'6+


I think even having 50k insta followers is enough


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> I think even having 50k insta followers is enough


:: Definitely not, that's not even that rare, unless your chadlite and above it's not gonna work. Many girls get DMed by such guys


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

earthwindandfire said:


> :: Definitely not, that's not even that rare, unless your chadlite and above it's not gonna work. Many girls get DMed by such guys


I’ve literally heard women talk about this trust me they meet up with these guys


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

Why would you want woman who only wants you for your status? 

As soon as your status is gone or she finds a guy with more status she’s gone 

All this status money shit is a plus. If she’s not into without it she’ll never be truly into you & will use you


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Why would you want woman who only wants you for your status?


indeed. looks&personality>


----------



## Renai (Jun 15, 2022)

status matters for ltr, for slaying not so much.


----------



## Renai (Jun 15, 2022)

meeks had so much status when photo of him got posted on net right?


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Jun 15, 2022)

status usually comes with looks


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> You need to reach a certain looks level and from then status is what matters. DePoot, while nearly visually flawless, only has like 7k insta followers. Athletes / artists don't look nearly as flawelss as him, yet they have tens of millions of followers.


To be fair most athletes have people working with them to push their media


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 15, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> You need to reach a certain looks level and from then status is what matters. DePoot, while nearly visually flawless, only has like 7k insta followers. Athletes / artists don't look nearly as flawelss as him, yet they have tens of millions of followers. What do they have in common? They have reached the looks threshold for women to find them hot


De poot is a bad example, because he doesnt even look that good. His coloring is not great and he has an insanely bad aspie stare. I am convinced that most girls would not rate him incredibly high


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 15, 2022)

There is one chad for every 50 women tbh 
Normie with status only gets a chance to hold hand in public


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Why would you want woman who only wants you for your status?
> 
> As soon as your status is gone or she finds a guy with more status she’s gone
> 
> All this status money shit is a plus. If she’s not into without it she’ll never be truly into you & will use you


I’m not even joking. I feel as tho status creates genuine lust


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> status creates genuine lust


You’re starting to scare me bro


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 15, 2022)

Statusmaxing is harder than looksmaxing, although statusmaxing doesn't have a limit like realistic looksmaxes do.


----------



## thereallegend (Jun 15, 2022)

Will a celebrity outslay a Chad?


----------



## thereallegend (Jun 15, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Why would you want woman who only wants you for your status?
> 
> As soon as your status is gone or she finds a guy with more status she’s gone
> 
> All this status money shit is a plus. If she’s not into without it she’ll never be truly into you & will use you


As soon as you lose your looks she’ll leave too


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> I think it’s more like this. There’s a looks minimum no matter how much status you have. Chadpreet or Changpreet would still get lust, even HTN curry and rice. Last season of big brother the most listed after guy was a HTN/Changlte rice
> 
> Obviously status halo doesn’t apply to Danny Devito, but any LTN can get it


Who’s the Changlite guy?


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> As soon as you lose your looks she’ll leave too


Terrible comparison lol

Your looks are part of who you are. Status & money are external factors.


Plus as soon as y’all are in your 50s your looks won’t even matter cuz she’s heavily emotionally invested in you


----------



## fogdart (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Proof;
> 
> 1) in high school and college, the most popular guy or the star of the football team will often do better than the best looking guy, it’s just that oftentimes the best looking guy and the most popular are the sane
> 
> ...


Facts. It's all about the girl getting validation in the end. If I girl gets with a Statusmaxxed normie she gets validation; if she gets with a Chad she still gets validation. One of the biggest misconceptions in the black pill space is that criminals like Jeremy Meeks, Richard Ramirez etc were popular with women just because of their looks, discounting the effect of the status these criminals gained from their notoriety. Truth is that status may trump looks but it is much much harder to gain any relevant status after high school/college, and you also need a base level of looks to achieve a certain status. Looks is much more attainable for the average person and good looking guys are much more attainable to the average woman than attaining a high status man like an NBA or NFL player. Another cope in black pill circles is that "raw lust" can only be created with looks - there's no way for us men to know, but I highly doubt that Lebron James will have any less "raw attraction" than Tyler Maher or Chico.

@tyronelite @LightSkinNoob @looksmaxxer234 @Manu le coq @MentalcelTyronelite @AlexAP @Reckless Turtle thoughts?


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

fogdart said:


> @tyronelite @LightSkinNoob @looksmaxxer234 @Manu le coq @MentalcelTyronelite @AlexAP @Reckless Turtle thoughts?


I disagree I wrote my response above


----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jun 15, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> Will a celebrity outslay a Chad?


Yes obviously, someone like Bieber could slay a different girl every hour till the day he dies.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

bwrauycnee said:


> Who’s the Changlite guy?


Derek Xiao


----------



## fogdart (Jun 15, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Why would you want woman who only wants you for your status?
> 
> As soon as your status is gone or she finds a guy with more status she’s gone
> 
> All this status money shit is a plus. If she’s not into without it she’ll never be truly into you & will use you





looksmaxxer234 said:


> indeed. looks&personality>


The argument is not about whether looks or status is better for retaining women long term. It's about whether status trumps looks in getting initial attraction with women. Of course, if you lose your status you're gonna lose the women, but same can be said about looks too. If a Chad descends in looks his GF/wife will leave him or treat him like shit. But for initial attraction I think status wins - women are more likely to go for a high status normie than an unknown Chad just because of the pre-selection pill.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

fogdart said:


> The argument is not about whether looks or status is better for retaining women long term. It's about whether status trumps looks in getting initial attraction with women. Of course, if you lose your status you're gonna lose the women, but same can be said about looks too. If a Chad descends in looks his GF/wife will leave him or treat him like shit. But for initial attraction I think status wins - women are more likely to go for a high status normie than an unknown Chad just because of the pre-selection pill.


This


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

fogdart said:


> But for initial attraction I think status wins - women are more likely to go for a high status normie than an unknown Chad just because of the pre-selection pill.


cap as fuck. Initial attraction?


----------



## fogdart (Jun 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> cap as fuck. Initial attraction?
> 
> View attachment 1734770


You think an unknown Tyrone like Bless or Mukasa has a chance against Drake, Jack Harlow or any famous normie rapper?


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Proof;
> 
> 1) in high school and college, the most popular guy or the star of the football team will often do better than the best looking guy, it’s just that oftentimes the best looking guy and the most popular are the sane
> 
> ...


True


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> 4) most women will take an average looking celebrity like Pete Davidson over the richest or best looking guy they know


you do realise pete is top 1% in the most sexually selected trait in the contemporary dating market? height?


anyways manditory tag @6ft4


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Of course, if you lose your status you're gonna lose the women, but same can be said about looks too


Looks is the closest form to physical / sexual attraction aka the most genuine category of attraction

Your personality, charisma, masculinity & character is what keeps her for the long road

Having status is great if she’s already sexually attracted to you in the first place.

If she’s only into you cuz of your status you’ll never have the genuine raw attraction & in the back of her mind she’s always gonna be thinking about the non status Chad

For ex: fresh prince CEO has status & I would NEVER trade lives with him knowing these hoes just want to fuck with me for my clout & status


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> you do realise pete is top 1% in the most sexually selected trait in the contemporary dating market? height?
> 
> 
> anyways manditory tag @6ft4


So am I. It means nothing. He has luttekly nothing else 

Face and frame and race all greater than height


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> So am I. It means nothing. He has luttekly nothing else
> 
> Face and frame and race all greater than height


what the fuck why is everyone 6'4 but me


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> So am I. It means nothing. He has luttekly nothing else
> 
> Face and frame and race all greater than height


but nah its race > height > face > frame

statistically proven also


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> what the fuck why is everyone 6'4 but me


Tbf I’m only 6’2 and Pete Davidson is only 6’3 so that’s too 5-10% in the west


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> but nah its race > height > face > frame
> 
> statistically proven also


How is it proven height > face?


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jun 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> How is it proven height > face?











SCIENTIFIC PROOF that the order of importance is: Race > Height > Face > Money


Race > Height > Face > Money Highlights: - Being Asian costs you $247,000 extra per year compared to a white guy. - Being 5'7" costs you $150,000 extra compared to a 5'11" guy, or $180,000 compared to a 6'2" guy. - Being bottom 10% facially costs you $40,000 extra compared to an average guy or...




incels.is


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 15, 2022)

fogdart said:


> You think an unknown Tyrone like Bless or Mukasa has a chance against Drake, Jack Harlow or any famous normie rapper?


Drake gets curved by bitches on the daily😂 man’s success rate isn’t high. He just shoots a lot.





Mukasa fasho has a higher success rate with women.


----------



## Based_Toad (Jun 15, 2022)

Blue pilled cope 

It's over


----------



## 6ft4 (Jun 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> you do realise pete is top 1% in the *most sexually selected trait in the contemporary dating market*? height?
> 
> 
> anyways manditory tag @6ft4


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Drake gets curved by bitches on the daily😂 man’s success rate isn’t high. He just shoots a lot.
> View attachment 1734782
> 
> 
> Mukasa fasho has a higher success rate with women.


Drake got friendzoned by Rihanna 

And considering they both have money & status it cancels each other out


----------



## fogdart (Jun 15, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Looks is the closest form to physical / sexual attraction aka the most genuine category of attraction
> 
> Your personality, charisma, masculinity & character is what keeps her for the long road
> 
> ...


fresh prince CEO is bad example of a status maxxed normie. First of all he's famous for the wrong reasons - his podcast has bad branding. Better examples are David Dobrik, PewDiePie etc. Also, your status has to be linked to instances where women can see other women choosing you - majority of people who know of Fresh Prince CEO and listen to him are men.


----------



## Bonez (Jun 15, 2022)

cope thread


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

fogdart said:


> Better examples are David Dobrik, PewDiePie


I can’t see them interacting with women that’s why I chose Fresh cuz he exposes himself when it comes to dealing with women as well as other youtubers but Fresh is the easiest to showcase 

Did you not remember when Miranda the sugar baby said she didn’t want to link up with fresh unless he invited her on the Yacht ?  Muhh genuine desire 

Either way whether it’s good or bad branding you shouldn’t be leading with your status unless you’re extremely experienced with women & can filter out the chicks who ain’t messing with u for u


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jun 15, 2022)

6ft4 said:


>


https://incels.is/threads/scientifi...f-importance-is-race-height-face-money.59098/ it literally is. ok well race then height then face


----------



## fogdart (Jun 15, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I can’t see them interacting with women that’s why I chose Fresh cuz he exposes himself when it comes to dealing with women as well as other youtubers but Fresh is the easiest to showcase
> 
> Did you not remember when Miranda the sugar baby said she didn’t want to link up with fresh unless he invited her on the Yacht ?  Muhh genuine desire
> 
> Either way whether it’s good or bad branding you shouldn’t be leading with your status unless you’re extremely experienced with women & can filter out the chicks who ain’t messing with u for u


I agree with what you're saying. If you want a quick nut, you can lead with your status, but just remember that you shouldn't catch feelings easily when you lead the interaction with your status.


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 15, 2022)

The reason for this is the following

The classic Male - Female dynamic has been like this since the inception of Man

Woman trades sex for attention

Man trades attention for sex

Status gives the woman extreme amounts of attention by extension of being coupled up with someone very well known

If you pass the looks threshold (in the majority of cases at least) she'll then happily trade sex for the attention she gets

it's why hypergamy is going full crazy

Women just need to post on instagram or snapchat or online dating and they get flooded with attention...without needing to swap said attention for sex

they then go on to smash chad who won't reinforce them with crazy attention

they then go back to seeking attention on said apps to cope


----------



## 6ft4 (Jun 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> https://incels.is/threads/scientifi...f-importance-is-race-height-face-money.59098/ it literally is. ok well race then height then face


This is talking about money, not attraction from women


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> SCIENTIFIC PROOF that the order of importance is: Race > Height > Face > Money
> 
> 
> Race > Height > Face > Money Highlights: - Being Asian costs you $247,000 extra per year compared to a white guy. - Being 5'7" costs you $150,000 extra compared to a 5'11" guy, or $180,000 compared to a 6'2" guy. - Being bottom 10% facially costs you $40,000 extra compared to an average guy or...
> ...


this is just what womem say in surveys on paper.

I agree height is underrated the more i watch tiktok, but women will always take manlet chad over tall normie irl


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 15, 2022)

fogdart said:


> You think an unknown Tyrone like Bless or Mukasa has a chance against Drake, Jack Harlow or any famous normie rapper?


Both are true. I don't get why it has to be either or. SMV > PSL. Both looks and status are apart of SMV. And status only works if the woman knows who you are. Not everyone is famous everywhere and we don't know every single famous person on earth.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jun 15, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> This is talking about money, not attraction from women


no its talking about attraction from women , and comparing it to how much money theyd have to make to make up for it to give perspective


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 15, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Terrible comparison lol
> 
> Your looks are part of who you are. Status & money are external factors.
> 
> ...


Lol the game will be completely different than before because girls at 50 will have tinder and loads of orbiters. Idk if her being emotionally invested will mean shit. I know an older guy who told me how bad it got after his Chad friends lost their looks. It really is better maintaining status and money in the long term



whiteissuperior said:


> I’m not even joking. I feel as tho status creates genuine lust


No, it's more like girls feel like they've accomplished something in life for having sex with a high status guy. If they have sex with Elon must they genuinely feel as if they're a high IQ multi billionaire.


tyronelite said:


> Why would you want woman who only wants you for your status?
> 
> As soon as your status is gone or she finds a guy with more status she’s gone
> 
> All this status money shit is a plus. If she’s not into without it she’ll never be truly into you & will use you


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jun 15, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Drake gets curved by bitches on the daily😂 man’s success rate isn’t high. He just shoots a lot.
> View attachment 1734782
> 
> 
> Mukasa fasho has a higher success rate with women.


Tbh status doesnt work on high status girls.

Johnny Depp got cucked by James Franco


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 15, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Idk if her being emotionally invested will mean shit. I know an older guy who told me how bad it got after his Chad friends lost their looks. It really is better maintaining status and money in the long term


Emotionally invested as in she has an imprint on you & is falling in love with you 

Your Chad friend prob had it bad cuz he didn’t have anything else going on for him except his looks (coasting on his looks to get thru life) 

Money is only important when you’re ready to start a family n shit lol I ain’t tryna attract the wrong type of bitches


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Jun 15, 2022)

All that really matters is status, NT and height (and don't be balding).

Everything else is just a bonus really.


----------



## TITUS (Jun 15, 2022)

Fame and status are there with looks, some women will dig one thing or the other, i rather be liked by my looks though.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Jun 15, 2022)

Power > everything 

Dnrd thread


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> No but legit i am starting to believe this
> I was trolling saying nt and shit matters but now I really am starting to believe that
> Literally just have a gold personality and be urself and NT


dude if you have a good girl who is rich, why the fuck are you on this forum


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Jarate said:


> dude if you have a good girl who is rich, why the fuck are you on this forum


why wouldn't i be? this is not an incel forum, this is a looks-related self improvement forum that helped me improve my looks, nt levels and my life in general

when I joined this forum I though I would be lucky just to bag an below average girl because of how low my self esteem is 
now i'm going to parties with top tier girls, got friends from everywhere and was famous this year in my HS
life is crazy and can change, especailly if you change your looks

this forum is also addictive and i wanna help other ppl


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> why wouldn't i be? this is not an incel forum, this is a looks-related self improvement forum that helped me improve my looks, nt levels and my life in general
> 
> when I joined this forum I though I would be lucky just to bag an below average girl because of how low my self esteem is
> now i'm going to parties with top tier girls, got friends from everywhere and was famous this year in my HS
> ...


it is addictive indeed, there is a ton of useful info
I'm implementing the advice and we will see in september when uni starts again, my only "real issue" is my chin, might plan surgery later. Idk if its you on your pfp but you mog hard, mirin this jaw


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Jarate said:


> it is addictive indeed, there is a ton of useful info
> I'm implementing the advice and we will see in september when uni starts again, my only "real issue" is my chin, might plan surgery later. Idk if its you on your pfp but you mog hard, mirin this jaw


Are you recessed? Like if your chin is recessed, you need surgery asap. I swear to god Chin is the most important thing to have surgery for, the rest is normal, if you don't mind there's a pic?


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 25, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> This is true but remember being good looking is like instant status.
> 
> When you walk into a room full of new people if you are goodlooking foids will automatically project positive personality traits onto you and assume you are already high status due to your looks.


Some argue that its correlated. But if you're good looking and have zero social skills, it will not work in the same way. It has to be the whole package. Real life guy with Aspergers on TV show, he looked like a model. But he could not get any dates.


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Are you recessed? Like if your chin is recessed, you need surgery asap. I swear to god Chin is the most important thing to have surgery for, the rest is normal, if you don't mind there's a pic?


yeah, i'm 21, there is no way i can afford it since i'm a student (in a top tier business school in france so the moneymaxx will not be that hard), currently on the biobloc appliance from mike mew, getting great results but my starting point was really low. Is there a way to send you a private pic ? Will change my pfp when i will ascend for good in some years


----------



## RecessedChinCel (Jun 25, 2022)

RichmondBread said:


> Some argue that its correlated. But if you're good looking and have zero social skills, it will not work in the same way. It has to be the whole package. Real life guy with Aspergers on TV show, he looked like a model. But he could not get any dates.


Jfl at using an extreme like austism. Most people are NT so saying “oh I know a Chad who can’t slay because he’s autistic” is fucking stupid.

And i’d rather be 6’4 autistic white Chad over nt ethnic manlet any day of the week + you’re subhuman


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Jarate said:


> yeah, i'm 21, there is no way i can afford it since i'm a student (in a top tier business school in france so the moneymaxx will not be that hard), currently on the biobloc appliance from mike mew, getting great results but my starting point was really low. Is there a way to send you a private pic ? Will change my pfp when i will ascend for good in some years


c'est lourd que t'es français, t'habites où?


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 25, 2022)

RecessedChinCel said:


> Jfl at using an extreme like austism. Most people are NT so saying “oh I know a Chad who can’t slay because he’s autistic” is fucking stupid.
> 
> And i’d rather be 6’4 autistic white Chad over nt ethnic manlet any day of the week + you’re subhuman


I'm not subhuman. Yer just jealous


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> c'est lourd que t'es français, t'habites où?


Je suis sur Lille actuellement, de base j’habite à côté de Lyon
Mon praticien qui fait le Biobloc est en Belgique ça m’aide de ouf donc je max ça pendant les prochaines années et dès que je peux ce sera bimax +rhino à première vue


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Jarate said:


> Je suis sur Lille actuellement, de base j’habite à côté de Lyon
> Mon praticien qui fait le Biobloc est en Belgique ça m’aide de ouf donc je max ça pendant les prochaines années et dès que je peux ce sera bimax +rhino à première vue


Bimax+Rhino
Ta maxilla est recessed?, si la lower et upper sont recessed c'est brutale.
Avant de faire la procédure t'es sûr ce qui te manque niveau visage? Parce que tu peux te niquer si t'as pas des vrai info


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Bimax+Rhino
> Ta maxilla est recessed?, si la lower et upper sont recessed c'est brutale.
> Avant de faire la procédure t'es sûr ce qui te manque niveau visage? Parce que tu peux te niquer si t'as pas des vrai info


En terme d’intermolar width je suis à 40mm, 100% j’ai le maxillaire plat à cause des bagues (mais mes zygos sont bien) et mon chin est derrière genre il me faut 1 cm d’avancement pour passer d’incel à chadlite, je me suis photoshoppe, juste avec quelques millimètre d’avancement mandibule + lifting (en gros la croissance verticale du lower third remonte et devient horizontal) avec rhino ou non et ça change tout donc c’est tout à fait faisable, j’ai vraiment modifié au minimum
Je pense faire la procédure en 2024 ou 2026 en fonction de mes études /job donc j’ai encore du temps pour peaufiner


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Jarate said:


> En terme d’intermolar width je suis à 40mm, 100% j’ai le maxillaire plat à cause des bagues (mais mes zygos sont bien) et mon chin est derrière genre il me faut 1 cm d’avancement pour passer d’incel à chadlite, je me suis photoshoppe, juste avec quelques millimètre d’avancement mandibule + lifting (en gros la croissance verticale du lower third remonte et devient horizontal) avec rhino ou non et ça change tout donc c’est tout à fait faisable, j’ai vraiment modifié au minimum
> Je pense faire la procédure en 2024 ou 2026 en fonction de mes études /job donc j’ai encore du temps pour peaufiner


T'as fait tout les softmaxxes avant?


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> T'as fait tout les softmaxxes avant?


Non je pense pas, il me manque le skinmaxxing et sûrement d’autres choses
Muscu ok, régime ok, coiffure semi ok, hygiene et parfum ok (je dois faire gaffe pour la bouche par contre), vêtements semi ok ( j’ai quelques combos cool), sourcils ok, barbe ok (ça peut fix mon chin un peu mais actuellement je rase tout )
Pour le skinmaxxing faudrait que je prenne du retinol et acide Salicylique


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Jarate said:


> Non je pense pas, il me manque le skinmaxxing et sûrement d’autres choses
> Muscu ok, régime ok, coiffure semi ok, hygiene et parfum ok (je dois faire gaffe pour la bouche par contre), vêtements semi ok ( j’ai quelques combos cool), sourcils ok, barbe ok (ça peut fix mon chin un peu mais actuellement je rase tout )
> Pour le skinmaxxing faudrait que je prenne du retinol et acide Salicylique


C'est quoi ton problème niveau skin? C'est le manque de collagen ou quoi?


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> C'est quoi ton problème niveau skin? C'est le manque de collagen ou quoi?


Possible mais c’est surtout que c’est gras / j’ai des points noirs sur le nez mais je maîtrise la sévérité, ça ne se remarque que si je suis à 10cm du miroir
Mon skin est un peu rouge sur le nez et autour du nez c’est pas ouf, entre le nez et les zygos j’ai souvent des petits boutons qui ne se voient pas forcément mais ça fait une texture


----------



## alriodai (Jun 25, 2022)

Jarate said:


> Possible mais c’est surtout que c’est gras / j’ai des points noirs sur le nez mais je maîtrise la sévérité, ça ne se remarque que si je suis à 10cm du miroir
> Mon skin est un peu rouge sur le nez et autour du nez c’est pas ouf, entre le nez et les zygos j’ai souvent des petits boutons qui ne se voient pas forcément mais ça fait une texture


J'avais le même problème:
Bois de l'eau chaque jour
Achète un cleanser + moisturer
Un masque qui unclog les pores
Masque charocal anti blackheads sur le nez


----------



## Jarate (Jun 25, 2022)

alriodai said:


> J'avais le même problème:
> Bois de l'eau chaque jour
> Achète un cleanser + moisturer
> Un masque qui unclog les pores
> Masque charocal anti blackheads sur le nez


je bois clairement pas assez c'est sûr 
Je me lave le visage au savon de marseille, c'est mieux que mes anciens produits mais c'est toujours pas ouf, tu utilises quoi comme cleanser ? Et après y'a aussi l'exfoliation, pour ça je me mets de l'huile d'olive et je nettoie à l'eau chaude ça permet d'éviter d'endompmager la peau, et moisturer j'ai Mixa vitamine E, j'alterne entre ça et Weleda
Tu pourrais m'en dire plus sur les masques ? J'ai aucune expérience la dessus
J'imagine que je peux aller à sephora et demander conseil pour les masques charbon


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jun 25, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Why would you want woman who only wants you for your status?
> 
> As soon as your status is gone or she finds a guy with more status she’s gone
> 
> All this status money shit is a plus. If she’s not into without it she’ll never be truly into you & will use you


I agree. But honestly status is almost never gone. That is one huge colossal cope. You think a famous athlete will be a street shitter? A Doctor will be on food stamps?! 

Besides, attaining high status also has a genetic component, there is something about a person who has it, whether it is looks, iq, extroversion, neurotypicality, athletic ability etc...and we all known women are attracted to genetics.

Having said all this, i still would rather be a chad than a famous successful MTN or HTN. But im not going to say status can be lost as easily as you are implying...thats cope


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 25, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> I agree. But honestly status is almost never gone. That is one huge colossal cope. You think a famous athlete will be a street shitter? A Doctor will be on food stamps?!
> 
> Besides, attaining high status also has a genetic component, there is something about a person who has it, whether it is looks, iq, extroversion, neurotypicality, athletic ability etc...and we all known women are attracted to genetics.
> 
> Having said all this, i still would rather be a chad than a famous successful MTN or HTN. But im not going to say status can be lost as easily as you are implying...thats cope


Status can be anything.. I’m not talking about just celebrity’s, athletes etc 

You know how many NFL players go broke?

All I’m saying is be aware about why a woman is choosing to deal with you


----------



## Cigarette (Jun 25, 2022)

no height sounds like cope


----------



## fogdart (Jul 6, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Proof;
> 
> 1) in high school and college, the most popular guy or the star of the football team will often do better than the best looking guy, it’s just that oftentimes the best looking guy and the most popular are the sane
> 
> ...


J&S breaks it down in this video


----------

